# Interview with Scola



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

it's an interview made in Argentina by a leading Chinese newspaper and translated by Pryuen as usual:

http://nba.sports.tom.com/2007-08-13/0424/84174902.html












> Reporter Jia Fan reports from Argentina.
> 
> Situated in the Southern Hemisphere, it is now winter in Argentina; it had been raining continuously for the past few days. This had made this beautiful sunny afternoon even particularly more precious. Sitting in the cafe at the top floor of the Sante Fe Holiday Inn Hotel, sunlight was scattered upon the face of Luis Scola, which gave us a very calm and tranquil look, completely different from what we used to know him as a (fiery and physical) basketball player on the court. The entire hotel was unusually quiet, as it was when most of the basketball players were taking their afternoon nap/rest. But here Luis Scola was actually patiently receiving almost an hour of interview from us, which made us feel somewhat restless (and guilty). Luckily, in the final of a 4-Nation tournament that very same night, Luis Scola still managed to lead his team to beat the Spanish national team.
> 
> ...


btw, Argentina led by Scola just blew out the Canadian national team in a warm up tournament game for the FIBA American Championships (113 vs 83) in which Scola totally dominated by dropping 31 points (13-16 fg) :biggrin:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

he seems like a great guy if nothing else we know about him


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The guy will be a taller version of Nocioni. Most critics say he could average 12-14 pgg along with 7-8 rpg. Argentinians have had great success in the league, no reason why this guy shouldn't.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

scola has a lot of things to adapt to. It will be interesting to see if he is able to concentrate on rebounding and defense now that he isnt a first option anymore. foul trouble will likely be an issue too. with time i have no doubt he will be a good NBA player


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm already getting fired up! Maybe it's just because football season is starting but, I am ready for basketball too.:yay:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't wait to see Scola play. He's going to be a great player on the Rockets.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want Scola playing 30mins per season to start off with but when playoffs roll around I hope he is playing 36+ mins.

Lets get him conditioned for the NBA


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Yup the Argentinian league is right up there with the Italian league, lower than the nba but better than college; no reason he should do badly


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Block said:


> Yup the Argentinian league is right up there with the Italian league, lower than the nba but better than college; no reason he should do badly


The spanish league is the one that's right up there with the italian, or maybe even better.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> The guy will be a taller version of Nocioni. Most critics say he could average 12-14 pgg along with 7-8 rpg. Argentinians have had great success in the league, no reason why this guy shouldn't.


Scola is nothing like Nocioni except for the fact that they're both Argentinian.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Scola is nothing like Nocioni except for the fact that they're both Argentinian.


Right he's better:lol: he's the freakin' MVP. It's like comparing Yao to Chris Kaman? Good vs. Great, Nocioni is a 3pt shooting fouling foward that's good at striping the ball while Luol Deng is D-up somebody. That's good, he's defensively aware - but let's not get it twisted here:azdaja: 
he aint' no BATMAN-TYPE STOPPER:lol: 

SCOLA - Got Power-down Duncan - type moves with a 15 foot jumper and long arms for 8 boards a night that could go up with Yao standing next him?:clap: Show me a frontcourt of players more balanced than this?
YAO MING SCOLA BATTIER & MCGRADY:clap2: I didn't think you could:lol: 
I'd say other the maybe SA who else is perhaps be better in rebouding? Adleman's teams usually lead the league in Defensive rebounding, not to mention Yao & Chuck in offensive rb.:clap2: 
Give Scola til Xmas, and he'll hit a full-blown stride of consistency.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I thought one of Scola's weakness was rebounding?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

debarge said:


> Right he's better:lol: he's the freakin' MVP. It's like comparing Yao to Chris Kaman? Good vs. Great, Nocioni is a 3pt shooting fouling foward that's good at striping the ball while Luol Deng is D-up somebody. That's good, he's defensively aware - but let's not get it twisted here:azdaja:
> he aint' no BATMAN-TYPE STOPPER:lol:
> 
> SCOLA - Got Power-down Duncan - type moves with a 15 foot jumper and long arms for 8 boards a night that could go up with Yao standing next him?:clap: Show me a frontcourt of players more balanced than this?
> ...


Nice to see the intelligent posters on the Rockets board. :clap: 

I was referring to how Scola is a low post player, and how Nocioni is a wing.

But if you want to think Nocioni sucks, then go ahead, but I'll just point to how he averaged more per game than everyone on the Rockets except Yao and T-Mac while coming off of the bench. He surely sucks.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Scola is nothing like Nocioni except for the fact that they're both Argentinian.



Scola has range on his jumpshot.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

read most of it.. seems like a nice guy :clap:


----------

